# What category for Superhero novel?



## MJCaan (Aug 17, 2013)

I just finished my first novel, and it is now available on Amazon.  It's a superhero novel, a genre I think is under served, but I can't decide what category it belongs in.  It's more adult oriented, and since it's a novel I didn't want to place it in the comics section.  Any ideas?
Thanks,
MJ


----------



## Skodt (Aug 17, 2013)

Action, Thriller?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 17, 2013)

Ha I was going to say fantasy.


----------



## Skodt (Aug 17, 2013)

No, Fantasy is way different than superhero. Believe me I am a fantasy nerd.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 17, 2013)

Depends what kind of superhero and what kind of story. I'd put Superman in fantasy, but Kick-Ass in action/thriller.


----------



## Skodt (Aug 17, 2013)

Superman in Fantasy? I would call it Action Adventure.

Superman would be more Sci-Fi than fantasy in any amount. But I don't think he fits in either one.


----------



## MJCaan (Aug 17, 2013)

It's about Earth's first contact with a true superhero and the fall out that results from that contact.  It's about a single mother in an abusive relationship who develops the ability to fight back one day...to disastrous results.  Lots of action involving shadow factions of the government and some very nasty criminals.  Tons of action, not for children, and heavy on character development.


----------



## Skodt (Aug 17, 2013)

Adult, Action, Thriller,


----------

